# radio has no memory!!! HELP



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

hey i just got the cdm9825 from alpine i wired it in to the cadillac and now i have no memory it will turn on but every time i start the car i have to push the power button it doesnt remember the setting on the balance and i doesnt remember radio station settings. help did i wire something wrong, i mean it powers on the amp powers on and the speakers all work so what could be wrong, the adapter kit didnt have a igntion wire so both the red and yellow are on the + wire from the battery is that it? i mean it works on accessory. thanks.


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

you need both an ignition 12 volt source and a 12 volt constant
the constant keeps your setting and memory

what year cadillac i will get you the wiring code


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shredder130_@May 5 2004, 03:22 PM
> *you need both an ignition 12 volt source and a 12 volt constant
> the constant keeps your setting and memory
> 
> what year cadillac i will get you the wiring code*


 1984 cadillac coupe deville. thanks


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

all you need to do is find a constant 12 v and attach that to the red wire on the deck.


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

I need to read more, but yea, what the guy above me said 



Last edited by 74Olds98SLAB at May 5 2004, 03:58 PM


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

1980-84 Cadillac Coupe Deville Stereo Information 
Constant 12V+ Orange 
Switched 12V+ Yellow 
Ground Black 
Illumination Gray 
Dimmer Brown 
Antenna Trigger Pink 
Antenna Right Front 
Front Speakers 4" x 6" Dash 
Left Front (+) Tan 
Left Front (-) Gray 
Right Front (+) Light Green 
Right Front (-) Dark Green 
Rear Speakers 6" x 9" Rear Deck 
Left Rear (+) Brown 
Left Rear (-) Yellow 
Right Rear (+) Dark Blue 
Right Rear (-) Light Blue


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@May 5 2004, 04:44 PM
> *all you need to do is find a constant 12 v and attach that to the red wire on the deck.*


 Wrong. On the radio harness, yellow is 12v constant, red is ignition, black is ground.


----------



## abominable (Jul 5, 2004)

I have the same problem, only I have my wires hooked up right. It will not retain memory and it will not turn on in accessory position. Im thinking I blew the inline fuse on the constant wire (alpine cda-9831) what do yall think??? Now I dont want any know it alls posting with smart ass comments, just help please.....!!!


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abominable_@Jul 17 2004, 04:20 PM
> *I have the same problem, only I have my wires hooked up right. It will not retain memory and it will not turn on in accessory position. Im thinking I blew the inline fuse on the constant wire (alpine cda-9831) what do yall think??? Now I dont want any know it alls posting with smart ass comments, just help please.....!!!*


 If it will turn on, but not retain memory, that isn't a fuse problem. If it wont turn on in accessory position, then you have it hooked up to an ignition wire so its ignition on only. If its not retaining memory you either do not have constant 12v power on the yellow wire, or somehow the radio is bad (only seen it once with that problem).


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

bad constant, may be a blown fuse. extend ur yellow cable to the cars ignition harness and connect it to the red cables from the alarm i showed you how to wire up


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

I bet you have ignition and 12volt constant wired backwards. 
Yellow from Alpine deck should go to Orange in vehicle (12volt constant at radio harness) and Red from Alpine deck should go to yellow in vehicle (12volt ignition and accessory) Beware though that there are two yellows. One is a speaker wire (- left rear).
Chris.


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@May 5 2004, 02:14 PM
> *hey i just got the cdm9825 from alpine i wired it in to the cadillac and now i have no memory it will turn on but every time i start the car i have to push the power button it doesnt remember the setting on the balance and i doesnt remember radio station settings. help did i wire something wrong, i mean it powers on the amp powers on and the speakers all work so what could be wrong, the adapter kit didnt have a igntion wire so both the red and yellow are on the + wire from the battery is that it? i mean it works on accessory. thanks.*


 what a genius. You hook up stereos for people and you honestly dont know the answer to this? :0 :0 :0 :0 

how old are you 12?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

YUP and no im 11 and half


----------



## abominable (Jul 5, 2004)

No, I remeber I hooked up the wires right, yeah the yellow constant I connected to an orange one, what I meant was my stereo has an inline fuse on the constant wire kinda like a 
____[]____ that square reps the inline fuse on my constant wire. I was thinking that maybe because I have steering wheel volume and tuner options that that may have something to do with it to......and yeah my alpine manual says that the red wire is responsible for power when car power is on and in accessory position, I have no power at all in accessory????Ill check back in later...peace.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abominable_@Jul 20 2004, 08:07 AM
> *No, I remeber I hooked up the wires right, yeah the yellow constant I connected to an orange one, what I meant was my stereo has an inline fuse on the constant wire kinda like a
> ____[]____ that square reps the inline fuse on my constant wire. I was thinking that maybe because I have steering wheel volume and tuner options that that may have something to do with it to......and yeah my alpine manual says that the red wire is responsible for power when car power is on and in accessory position, I have no power at all in accessory????Ill check back in later...peace.*


 Alpine is assuming you are using factory wiring, apparently you are not. The wire for ignition power in the dash is controlled by the ignition switch.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shredder130_@May 5 2004, 03:07 PM
> *1980-84 Cadillac Coupe Deville Stereo Information
> Constant 12V+ Orange
> Switched 12V+ Yellow
> ...


 where did you find out the color information wiring hargness, can you find or tell me what website to go that has it for my 84 oldsmobile cutlass supreme? thanks


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

oo by the way i fixed this prob like an hour after i asked over 2 months ago so.....


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

CHECK THIS CIG LIGHTER FUSE MINE BLEW OUT IN MY CUTLASS AND IT HAD NO MEMORY . IF NOT MAKE SURE U HAVE ONE THAT ALWAYS TAKES POWER. ALSO CHECK THE RADIO FUSE.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy526_@Jan 5 2005, 03:28 PM
> *CHECK THIS CIG LIGHTER FUSE MINE BLEW OUT IN MY CUTLASS AND IT HAD NO MEMORY . IF NOT MAKE SURE U  HAVE ONE THAT ALWAYS TAKES POWER. ALSO CHECK THE RADIO FUSE.
> [snapback]2574218[/snapback]​*


the guy already said he fixed it last year :uh:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Jul 19 2004, 09:30 PM
> *what a genius. You hook up stereos for people and you honestly dont know the answer to this? :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> how old are you  12?
> [snapback]2055305[/snapback]​*


hahahaha what ever happened to this hack?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jan 5 2005, 03:48 PM
> *hahahaha what ever happened to this hack?
> [snapback]2574273[/snapback]​*


lmao...his stock in nextel must have dropped and got his internet taken away :roflmao:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 5 2005, 02:09 PM
> *lmao...his stock in nextel must have dropped and got his internet taken away :roflmao:
> [snapback]2574368[/snapback]​*


he hated fact that we didnt know everything about everything, and we hated him because he thought he did....thats great.


----------

